# Am I dreaming?



## adshilto (21 March 2014)

Was just wondering if its possible to increase your portfolio by 50% or more per month. For example start of with $5000 than this time next year it's $45000+ and then the year after its $300,000+. Or am I just dreaming way to hard????? haha any opinions great thanks


----------



## ROE (21 March 2014)

yes you are dreaming now wake up from the dream
https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/investing/investing-basics/risk-and-return


----------



## beachlife (21 March 2014)

This website gives real audited results and shows what is possible.  Doesnt mean its easy, doesnt mean everyone can do it, but yes great returns are possible.

http://www.worldcupchampionships.com/live-stats-3


----------



## qldfrog (22 March 2014)

https://tatts.com/goldencasket/games/gold-lotto/play-gold-lotto
that site shows it is actually possible to become millionaire in less than a year and for less than $10 investment
And yes it  has and will happen again
But you can also wake up


----------



## adshilto (22 March 2014)

Haha, I thought so but thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 March 2014)

Yes it is possible. Just as it is possible that a 50 year old with no musical background gets a gig at the local pub then finds themself at the top of the music charts in Australia, UK and US by this time next year.

Both are in the category of technically possible, but highly unlikely to actually occur in practice. Winning the lottery is more likely.

"Slow and steady wins the race".


----------



## Lloyd Blankfein (31 March 2014)

Smurf1976 said:


> Yes it is possible. Just as it is possible that a 50 year old with no musical background gets a gig at the local pub then finds themself at the top of the music charts in Australia, UK and US by this time next year.




lol *looks at justin bieber*


----------



## waimate01 (31 March 2014)

adshilto said:


> Was just wondering if its possible to increase your portfolio by 50% or more per month. For example start of with $5000 than this time next year it's $45000+ and then the year after its $300,000+. Or am I just dreaming way to hard????? haha any opinions great thanks




Dunno if you're dreaming, but you certainly need to improve your arithmetic skills.

> this time next year it's $45,000+ 

Nope. This time next year it's $648,000+

> then the year after its $300,000+

Nope. It's $84,170,000+

And in just five and a half short years, you'll have more wealth than the net worth of planet earth.

Actually, I'm being disingenuous. It certainly is possible - just wander down to the casino and put it all on red. Um, I mean black.  You only have to be right two thirds of the time to make your 50% target.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2014)

beachlife said:


> This website gives real audited results and shows what is possible.  Doesnt mean its easy, doesnt mean everyone can do it, but yes great returns are possible.
> 
> http://www.worldcupchampionships.com/live-stats-3



Around 100% per year increase in account value is evidently achievable which doubles account year after year. So 20k to 40k after first year and so on. Remember capital gains tax.


----------

